# CBS all access and fire stick



## AlexCamden (Feb 18, 2020)

I been having an issue with CBS all access, the picture is jumpy and the close caption does not work. I have to log out of CBS AA and log back on for it to clear up. This does not happen with just the fire stick only when log in to CBS AA.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have seen posts about this problem with CBS All Access on facebook Amazon Fire TV page.

Have you talked to someone at Amazon? 

I am trying not to call them any more after certain other problems I've had with my fire tv (like no sound from the tv) and all the things they tried that did not work. I bought the fire tv cube recently and still can only watch while with Echo Show 5 paired to it for sound. My first gen Echo will not pair with it any more (it worked with it for only five days).


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Am I getting too old for all this technology?  I still have Fire TV gen 1.  I wouldn't try pairing it with Echo or Echo Show.  Works fine just as it is.


----------

